
Grades Are Capitalism in Action. Let’s Get Them Out of Our Schools - azemda
https://truthout.org/articles/grades-are-capitalism-in-action-lets-get-them-out-of-our-schools/
======
mytailorisrich
There is nothing wrong with meritocracy, quite the contrary.

It stems from the enlightenment and the struggle against privileges some
people had simply by birth or social class.

The idea is that people should be judged on their merit, not birth or social
class.

As an example, the French Declaration of the Rights of Man and of the Citizen
of 1789 states:

 _All the citizens, being equal in the eyes of the law, are equally admissible
to all public dignities, places, and employments, according to their capacity
and without distinction other than that of their virtues and of their
talents._

------
core-questions
> Richard David Wolff is an American Marxian economist, known for his work on
> economic methodology and class analysis

Every time! Why should we listen to an adherent of a failed economics system
that gave birth to schools that oppressed students far more than the Western
system did?

If grades reveal inequalities, it is because reality is full of inequalities,
and preparing students for the reality they're going to inhabit is one of the
many jobs of school. Some kids are C students - they're just not super bright,
self-driven academics. No amount of pretending they're intellectually equal to
A students is going to change that fact!

